# Order Received...



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Cheers Mr 'Opolis (adrian, is that correct?) Cheers for calling to sort out the variety pack, haven't had a chance to use the megs polishing pads yet, but will do soon im sure. Thanks again, more quality service! :thumb:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Dunc Adrian is Johnnys apprentice  Although I think Johnny is nicer than Alan Sugar!


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Ah right, t'was Adrian that rang up, terribly nice chap!!


----------

